# General Pest Control - Crickets/Spiders



## RitzLondon (Nov 9, 2012)

I live in Oklahoma and was looking for a good pesticide to spray on the exterior of the house that would keep most crickets and spiders from coming inside the house. 

I have read about Cypermethrin @ 25.4% concentration. (Viper Insect Concentrate)

I noticed the Demon WP Insecticide or even the Cyper WP has Cypermethrin @ 40% concentration. But, it does leave a white residue that is noticeable on darker surfaces as it is a wettable powder. 

Is there something stronger or better out there? 

Would I need a non-corrosive spray tank Insect spray?

I have heard that the pros use granules as well. What is a good product?

Do these granules have an adverse reaction to burmuda grass?
Please advise.


----------



## RitzLondon (Nov 9, 2012)

I have looked at Lambda-cyhalothrin and Cypermethrin (LIQUID AND SPRAYABLE POWDER).

Lambda-cyhalothrin http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/lambdacyhalothrin-a-145.html

Cypermethrin http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/cypermethrin-c-114_117.html


----------

